# Hymns Of Guru Teg Bahadur Ji,



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*SCANNED*

Hymns of Guru Tegh Bahadur - Songs of Nirvana 
Translation and commentary by Trilochan Singh..Posted by Balvinder Singh..Sikhnet




*The vision of God*

ram naam ur mai gaheo ja kai sam nahi koe SGGS Page 1429 Shloka

The Name of the Lord, Ever burns in my heart, There is nothing like it in the world; By meditating on him, Pain and sorrow depart, And man sees the vision of God.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*The bubble on the water of life
*
jaise jal te budbuda upjai binsai nit SGGS Page 1427 Shloka

Hearken to this truth, my friend, says Nanak: The material world, God makes and unmakes, Just as the bubble that rises and melts away, On the surface of moving waters of Creation.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Why do you behave like a maniac*

man re kahan bheo tain baura SGGS Page 1426 Shloka

O man, why do you behave like a maniac? Day and night your life is curtailed, With greed you have ruined yourself: Refrain. The body which you call your own, And the beautiful wife which adorns your home; None of them is yours, none will last; Think and reflect over it seriously.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Bewilderment*

tan dhan jeh to ko dio ta sion neh na kin SGGS Page 1426 Shloka

Thou didst not love, The Lord, that gave thee, Human body and riches. Why says Nanak, O senseless Man, You falter and fall helplessly.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*The crazy mind
*
yeh man naik na kehio karai SGGS Page 536 Raga Devgandhari


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Take refuge in the Lord.*

nar acet pap te dar re SGGS Page 220 Raga Gaudi

O ignorant man, Fear all sins and wicked deeds, Take refuge at the feet of the gracious Lord, Who is compassionate to the humble and meek, And is the destroyer of all fear. Refrain Remember the Lord in your heart, Whose glory is sung by scriptures and lore, The Lord's name is the most sacred thing; Ever contemplate the holy Word, And purge yourself of evil and sin.1 This human body you may not get again, Make some effort to attain liberation. Sayeth Nanak, sing the praise of the Merciful, And cross the fearsome ocean of life, To meet the Eternal on the other side.2


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*The Supreme Giver
*
jagat bhikhari phirat hai sab ko data ram SGGS Page 1428 Shlokas

The whole world is supplicant at his door, God alone is the Supreme Giver. Says Nanak: ever contemplate the Lord, my soul, All thy works will bear fruit.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*What Should man do
*
Prani kaun upao karai SGGS Page 632 Raga Sorath


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Caught in the net of greed
*
Karno huto su na kio pario lobh ke phand SGGS Page 1428 Shloka

What was expected of you, You have never done, You are caught in the net of greed: O blind of mind and heart, What availeth now to weep, When precious time has been wasted and lost.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Death will knock at your door
*
man kahan bisario ram naam SGGS Page 1186 Raga Basant

Why O mind have you forgotten the Name of God, Death will knock at your door, And thy body will be no more. Refrain This world is a mountain of smoke, What made you think it is true and lasting.1 Know that wealth, wife, mansions and riches. None will accompany thee beyond death.2 The love of the Lord alone will abide by thee. Says Nanak: Adore God with singleminded devotion.3


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*God Within
*
sadho eh tan mithiya jano SGGS Page 1186 Raga Basant

Source: Sikhnet


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Please read the rest in* Martyrdom of Guru Tegh Bahadar - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 31, 2007)

[Martyrdom Day: in November or December ]​

[*]Guru Tegh Bahadur was the Ninth Spiritual Master of the Sikhs, and the father of Guru Gobind Singh.
[*]In year 1675, He sacrificed his life so that, other people could practice their religion without any fear.
[*]Gurudwara Sees Ganj (Dehli, India) is now at this place of His sacrifice.
*Guruji’s message:​*

[*]Protect the weak and helpless.
[*]Spiritual power breaks all bondages.
[*]Frighten none; fear none.


----------

